

New Study Predicts Impending Collapse of Industrial Civilization - rock57
http://inhabitat.com/nasa-funded-study-predicts-impending-collapse-of-industrial-civilization/

======
lutusp
The word "study" in the title implies that there's some science involved.
There's no science involved -- it's an opinion piece dressed up as a "study".

The authors may be right, but there's no objective way to know. It's not
science, it's a political tract masquerading as science.

